# Mont G March 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello all, 

Another report from me as ive had a bit of time to look through my photos finally. This place was huge, and one i was excited about seeing for myself. No history on the place. But it still seems part of it is used for like band practice of something as there was like brand new drumkits etc in the basement. 

Spent around 4 hours inside and bumped into some dutch explorers here too.
The Chapel is stunning to see, but tbh, i preferred the chapel at Schola.

This report is quite pic heavy tbh.


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Mont G by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

I am very happy indeed with my shots from Mont G. I never say that about my photos either really. So of my best i feel.

Hope you liked 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 10, 2015)

Really nice set mate..loving the crisp pics


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nicely done sir.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2015)

Superb set. And not an issue a pic heavy report when they see that quality.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 10, 2015)

Proper nice - love the wonky corridors shot.....nice as ever mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2015)

Amazing photos! Stunning set! 
Was the power still on? That was a bit of a surprise to me (was on motion sensors!) 
Absolutely stunning set you should be well happy with them!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks to all 

Yeah, really happy with how they came out tbh.

UrbanX, yes, power was still on cos that corridor scared me when the lights turned on due to the sensor! Haha


----------



## skankypants (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice one mate...cracking stuff


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2015)

Cheers mate!  We need an explore soon!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree that these are among your best.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> I agree that these are among your best.



Cheers Tumble1!  thank you


----------



## smiler (Apr 11, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Superb set. And not an issue a pic heavy report when they see that quality.


Hear,Hear, loved it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 11, 2015)

that is a quality set there mate
Loving the corridor shots... what lens are you using for them?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Smiler and The Wombat 

Using a Samyang 8mm fisheye for those funky corridor shots


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 12, 2015)

Really nice set, you got some ace shots there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice indeed and stunning shots.


----------

